# I would like to separate my meat threads from the food safety stuff I post..



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2018)

Anyway to do that ???  Can I sign in as another user ???  daveomakFS as an example ???
My threads and posts are cluttered...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2018)

Sure Dave, just sign up with another username.
I don't think that there is a rule that says one IP address can't have more than one account.
Give it a try & if it won't let you, then I would contact Jeff.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks.... Giving it a try....


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2018)

I can't get my new e-mail address to be found...  ONLY BECAUSE I'm illiterate when it comes to computer crap...
original e-mail doesn't work...   won't let you piggy-back....


----------



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2018)

OK !!!!!  After countless attempts at email accounts and verifying login ID's with no luck....  I found all my attempts in SPAM !!!!!! ...  in my new email account...  STUPID !!!!!


----------



## mosparky (Apr 11, 2018)

Hope it help with the clutter. I for one really appreciate your food safety posts.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks....  I appreciate your reply....   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2018)

Way to go Dave!
Glad you finally figured it out!
Al


----------

